# 3 generator deal



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

Looking at Craigslist today I noticed that the same guy had 3 generators for sale. All non running and all 3 different sizes and brands. I went to look and wound up buying all 3. They are as follow:

1- KingCraft 2000 watt. Looks in good shape not a high hour unit. All the warning stickers are still on it. I am going to give this one a quick look over and put some gas in it and see if it will start. 

2- Snap-On SR3000. Looks to be in decent shape but has been used a far bit. Going to need a vent for the fuel tank and maybe an air filter housing. The wheel kit is going to need some tlc as well. This one will also get a look over and then a test start. 

3- Coleman Powermate 5000 watt Maxa ER Plus. This one is the roughest as far as looks. Missing the muffler and the rubber isolation mounts are junk. Before I try starting this one the head is coming off and valves and head checked. 

All 3 fuel tanks are clean inside and empty. All 3 have oil in them and the first 2 have decent compression. The Coleman either has a stuck/burnt exhaust valve or a compression release. 

I only gave $80 for all 3 so don't think I got hurt at all. If just 1 runs with minimal work, then it is a win.


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

You really can't go wrong for $80 bucks. The first two are China mystery motors but the last one has a Tecumseh 10hp motor on it and might actually be the best of the bunch and easiest to work on and get parts for. Keep us informed on your progress. : )
*
*


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

The day was a good news, bad news kind of day. I had some things to do this morning but this afternoon I was able to spend time working on the generators. 
I worked on the KingCraft first as I thought it would take the least to get running. After pulling the end cover on the generator to clean the slip rings, I realized this generator was a VERY low hour unit. The brushes have not even worn 1/2 way round to match the stator. The slip rings did not even have solid wear marks yet. I have to believe that the total run time is an hour or so. After seeing this I got excited. Next the carb bowel came off and some carb cleaner sprayed into jets and around the float needle.Then I changed the oil which still looked almost new. Put in some fuel and tried to fire it up. A couple of pulls and it ran for about 3 seconds and died. Pulled another 20 or 30 times with the choke on, off and inbetween, nothing. Pulled the plug and it was wet. Dried it off and wire brushed it. Buy the way it also looked almost new. Checked for spark and nothing. Jiggled some wires and played with the kill switch and every once in a while would get one or two sparks then nothing. The sparks were not blue more of a yellow to orange color. Tore the control panel apart and found nothing wrong. Bypassed the kill switch and nothing. Just the lite spark or two every once in a while. Checked the spark plug boot and all looked good. So the next step was to check the coil. Tore the starter rope off and the flywheel housing. All looked okay, was in the process of removing the coil and realized there was a 1/16" gap between the coil and flywheel. It looked bigger then I have seen on other engines. I gaped the coil pretty tight to the flyweel and just spinning the flywheel by hand had pretty blue spark at the plug. Put it all back together and pulled the rope to check for spark, nice blue and often, good deal. Put the plug back in and 3 pulls later it was running. Sounds pretty good but the carb will need to come off and have a good cleaning. It is running a little lean. So after a few minute warm up I plugged a shop vac in to test, nothing! No electric output. I did find the bolts that mount the AVR were both very loose. If this needs to be grounded to work is is possible the it had a bad ground and failed. 
I did not do any more testing as I just want to go through all 3 units and get an idea of condition.


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

After the disappointment with the KingCraft, I gave the Snap-On generator a try. The first thing I did was remove the wheel kit, it was just too beat up to save. Then started on the usual stuff, cleaned the slip rings, changed the oil and looked at the air filter cover that is damaged and junk. Pulled the float bowel plug and to my surprise it still had fuel, or what was supposed to be fuel in it. Drained that and pulled the sediment bowel. Drained a couple of ounces of nasty stuff and shot some carb cleaner in the carb. Pulled the plug and had spark. Added some fuel and a few pulls later it was running. Plugged in a shop vac and had power! 
The valve cover leaks oil pretty bad and as expected the carb needs to come off for a good cleaning but it ran pretty well. Happy with the results. Now to get a parts list together and go from there. 
I know there are several places on line to get parts for all the off brand generators, any suggestions on the best place?
Thanks.


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

I just tested the Kingcraft and determined that it is the AVR. Ordered a new one and the air filter housing because the cover is missing. Total for both is $46.48. So if I take 1/3 of the $80 purchase price plus the total repair parts, I have $73.14 in this generator. This should basically give me a new generator. :tango_face_smile_bi


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

On the Snap-on generator it turns out the valve cover bolts were finger tight at best. So I pulled the valve cover and set the valves which were really loose. Just put a little sealant on the gasket and tightened the valve cover. Also looking it over, it had a spark arester on the exhaust. I pulled it out and holy smokes!! it is a cone style that was 90% plugged. Needles to say I just threw it out. 
I started the generator and it currently running. There is still a slight oil leak from the breather hose to valve cover, the hose is hard and not sealing as it should. That is an easy fix. Also noticed that the small fine spring on the throttle linkage is broken, so I am sure that is why it hunts just a little bit. Think I have an extra, have to look. 
Just as a side note, this has got to be one of the quietest non inverter generators I have ever heard. you sure can't tell it is running 3600 RPM. Testing the output voltage, it reads 124v. I will have to try a side by side test but think it is quieter then my Champion 1400 watt which I think is quiet


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

Well just cleaned the carburetor and changed the oil on the Coleman. I know I said I would pull the head before I started it but I did find out that if you held your thumb over the exhaust port it had great compression. This got me to wondering if it just had a compression release and that is what made it so easy to pull. A few pulls later it was running and producing power. Way loud with no muffler but it ran well. Ordered a muffler and an air filter. That is about all it needs other then a good bath.

On the KingCraft, I cleaned the carburetor this morning and it now runs great. Waiting on the new AVR and air filter housing. The fuel gauge is clouded over so you can't see the indicator, I ordered one of these also for $6. That should be it for this one.

The Snap-On still needs a good carburetor cleaning, new breather hose from valve cover to air filer housing, new air filter housing and a really good bath from the oil leak. This one has the charcoal canister on it and the vent line from the top of the fuel tank to the canister. The vent is broken so I am just going to remove it and plug the tank.

So all 3 run and 2 produce power, the last one will produce power soon. A few parts, nothing big money or took a long time to fix. I am calling this a win! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

That's awesome : ) I love good deals like that. Glad it didn't take much to fix. Enjoy.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Thumbs up!!


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

You are not going to believe this. I found another guy with 3 non working/running generators. Going tomorrow to take a look. This time it is a Coleman, Generac and a Titan. I will post the specs if I get them.


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

Just an update on progress of the 3 first bought generators.

*Snap-on 3000* - Total cost in parts and purchase so far is $148. It runs good and produces good power. Last things to do are change the generator end bearing and make a front foot so it will sit level with the wheels back on.. Running it yesterday I heard a little noise coming from the old bearing so just going to change it out.
New parts list: Adjustable carburetor, Air filter and housing, Champion HD rocker arms, Fuel tank including gauge, cap and valve, Rocker cover gasket, Fine governor spring. Still to get is the end bearing.

*Kingcraft 1200* - Total cost in parts and purchase so far is $80. The engine runs great and has really low run time. I tested the stator and armature and thought the AVR was bad. Replaced it and still only 5 volts out. Flashed the field and no change in output. More testing required.
New parts list: Air filter and housing, AVR, Fuel gauge.

*Coleman Powermate 5000* - Total cost in parts and purchase so far is $51. I had the engine running and producing power. Ran a little rough at first but smoothed out some. Tried starting it again and it would not start. I did clean the carburetor originally but it will need it again. I did pull the head and check for carbon build up, it was not very bad. The engine does have an automatic compression release for starting. The cylinder looks to be decent and so do the valves. I will have to go through the carburetor again to see if I can get the starting issue resolved. 
New parts list: Muffler, Air filter element. Still needing a new head gasket, intake manifold gasket and an exhaust gasket.

I know that I may wind up with more in these then they are worth but the challenge and gained knowledge is worth a few bucks, plus at the end, I will wind up with a few good running used generators. (I hope!)


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

Just finished a test on the Snap on generator. It is done and passed the load test in flying colors. 
No load readings are, 61.5 Hz and 124 volts. 
2800 watt load readings are 59.5 Hz and 123 volts. Rated at 3000 watts.
Applying 1500 watt load as an instant load, rpm drops just slightly and within 1 - 1.5 seconds right back to stable readings. Then from 1500 watts to 2800 watts, same result. Just a very quick slow down then right back to stable output readings. And finally from 0 to 2800 watt reading, the same 1 - 1.5 second slow down then stable. 
I did adjust the sensitivity spring one notch more sensitive as the first tests were not as good. All in all very happy with the results and performance of the machine. Starts first pull and does take a minute or two to stabilize from a cold start but seems normal for the newer clones. Total cost for generator and parts is $165 and this includes some updates that really weren't necessary just wanted to do while I was working on it. The total of the upgrades was $40, adjustable carburetor and Champion HD rocker arms.

Coleman Powermate 5000. I have all the gaskets ordered and they will be in next week. After the reassembly of the engine, clean the carburetor again and see what happens.


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

Awesome, we have a guy here in town that is the local Inverter genius and I would buy a rebuild from him before 
buying a new one. 

So when is the next generator sale going to be.:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

I will wait till I get a few done then list them for sale as individual units or as a package deal. Sometimes I get some interesting trade offers on the package deals. It is not a big money hobby, but keeps the mind going and I do meet some nice folks along the way. Plus if I find a really sweet generator, I keep it! :tango_face_smile_bi


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

Handyhiker said:


> Coleman Powermate 5000. I have all the gaskets ordered and they will be in next week. After the reassembly of the engine, clean the carburetor again and see what happens.


I got the 5000 Powermate back together and cleaned the carb again. Noticed a few thing on the carb this tile. the throttle and choke shafts have a lot of play. Once I finally got the generator running, I took some carb cleaner and sprayed around the throttle shaft. It sucked so much carb cleaner it almost killed the engine. Took some grease and sealed the shaft and it ran good without the vacuum leak. After my findings, I am 99% sure that this is the cause of my hard starting problem. I ordered a carb for a HMSK100. This is the HM100 carb but from a Snow King snow blower. It comes with a primmer bulb and is a fully adjustable carb. About the same price, within about $2. So now I am waiting on it to show up. I did test output and all is good, 120/240 volts and 62 hz.


----------

